# Bulk Spinner blades?



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I broke out my airbrush today and started goofing around painting up some unpainted blades and I am looking to purchase spinner blades in bulk in various walleye sizes and patterns. I am looking for both hammered an unhammered deep cut blades in a colorado pattern. I found this website www.worthco.com and the prices seemed amazingly cheap but I was worried that they might have all kinds of defects and burrs since the price seemed so low. Has anyone used this company or have any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## redear (Jan 13, 2009)

try jans netcraft


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Pm sent.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

I purchase all My harness stuff from - www.staminainc.com - good stuff. C-man


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Nothing like buying Michigan. How about a local business for blades and beads and most components for spinners and crawler harnesses.

There is D & B Fishing at:

http://www.dbfishing.com/

You can buy 5 blades or 5,000 from them.


----------

